# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  sanke ku bagus ato tidak

## engky

minta kritikannya dong...

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abu Dzikry

> yang bagus bagaimana ya om...?


om engky, udah di jawab ya sama suhu2 di atas. ilmu saya belum cukup taunya bagus atau jelek.
sorry ya om engky..

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

> Wuik.... inazuma... jossss





> pot belly


maksudnya ikan yg ini om datta?

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

kl gk salah om data pernah ksh ilmu buat belly dgn makanan kentang2an...n pengalaman sy yg belly dah susah gede om,sering balik lg bellynya meski dah puasa lama..

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hans Hanibal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

